#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Στήριξη δοκού επί κύριας δοκού

## sundance

Επειδή πολλές φορές μια τέτοια μόρφωση είναι απαραίτητη και αναπόφευκτη, τι πρέπει να προσέξει κάποιος ως προς την επάρκεια μιας τέτοιας διαμόρφωσης (κυρίως όσον αφορά την προσομοίωση και τα αποτελέσματά της)?

Κατασκευαστικά ο DIN προτείνει την παρακάτω διαμόρφωση του κάτω ολισμού στον κόμβο

----------

Pappos

----------


## sundance

Όντως. Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι δεν έγινε αντιγραφή των 2 χιαστί γραμμών...

----------


## Pappos

Η διάταξη αυτή δεν είναι του Ιγνατάκη αλλά είναι από το DIN. Παρακαλώ πολύ αυτό να τονιστεί και να διορθωθεί.

----------


## noutsaki

προσοχή σίγουρα χρειάζεται η σωστή κατανομή των εντατικών μεγεθών στον κόμβο και η ορθή παραλαβή του σημειακού, αν υπάρχει, φορτίου. από εκεί και πέρα αν εφαρμόσεις σωστά και την κατασκευαστική διάταξη, "κάτω σίδερα με γάντζα προς τα μέσα", είσαι ο.κ. Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι διατάξεις δοκού επί δοκού και για το τέλος θα κάνω κάτι που επίσης δεν μου αρέσει σαν λογική (μπακαλίστικη τοποθέτηση εννοώ).οι παλιοί μηχανικοί συνήθιζαν στον κόμβο να βάζουν (τις περισσότερες φορές χωρίς να το υπαγορεύει κάποια επίλυση) 2 ή 3 πάπιες Φ16.αυτά.

----------


## sundance

Πόσο θεωρειτε ότι είναι το ανεκτό μήκος της δοκού που πατάει σε δοκό?

πχ. δοκός 3 μέτρων που πατάει στο μέσο δοκού 5 μέτρων

----------


## Pappos

Καλό ακούγεται. Τόσο το θεωρώ και εγώ για συνήθη οικοδομικά έργα. (Μην αρχίσετε πάλι μα δεν είναι καλό, δεν ενδύκνεται κ.α. τα ξέρουμε αυτά)

----------


## Pappos

Τα θεωρητικά μοντέλα (για να μην μιλήσω για τις σιδηρές) έχουν ήδη απόκλιση από την κατασκευή. Πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για ανάλυση με FEM και η κατασκευή χωλαίνει. Επίσης στην κατασκευή έχουμε απόκλιση από το θεωρητικό μοντέλο μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουμε πραγματική κατασκευή.

----------


## ppetros

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια απόσταση για τα δοκάρια. Βασικά όσο το δυνατόν να είναι μικρότερη (σε μήκος) η κύρια δοκός και να έχει πυκνούς συνδετήρες.

----------


## sundance

Η κύρια δοκός είναι συνιστώμενο να έχει μεγαλύτερο ύψος?

----------


## sundance

*rigid_joint* προσπάθησε να μπεις στην θεση ενός νέου μελετητή. 

Λείπει η εμπειρία, οπότε αναζητά το κύρος και την 'σιγουριά' που προσφέρει η εμπειρία στις αποφάσεις που θα πάρει.

Δεν είναι όλα θέμα κανονισμών.

Ίσως είμαι κι εγώ λίγο ανασφαλής και λίγο ψείρας.

----------


## nicolas

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι καλό είναι να μπαίνουν και πάπιες οι οποίες δένονται καλά με τον άνω και τον κάτω οπλισμό της κύριας δοκού. Οι πάπιες αυτές συνδέουν έτσι τους δύο οπλισμούς και αυξάνουν την εφελκυστική αντοχή της κύριας δοκού.

Για το πως πρέπει να μπαίνουν τα κάτω άγκιστρα...Γιατί να μην τα βάλω κλασσικά προς τα πάνω κρατώντας μία πισινή μπας και υπάρξει αρνητική ροπή κάτω λόγω σεισμού και να τα βάλω οριζόντια βοηθώντας τον ήδη επαρκή εφελκυόμενο οπλισμό της κύριας δοκού?

----------


## Pappos

Εγώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιώ διάταξη οπλισμού φυτευτού υποστυλώματος σε δοκό. Στην ουσία τον συμβατικό οπλισμό της κεφαλής υποστυλωμάτων μυκητοειδών πλακών (ανάποδα).

----------


## Pappos

Δεν έχουν γίνει δοκιμές για δοκό επί δοκού για καταπόνηση υπό σεισμό όπως και δεν έχουν γίνει δοκιμές (δεν υπάρχουν δημοσιεύσεις) για τα φυτευτά υποστυλώματα. Θεωρητικά όλοι γνωρίζουμε τις αρνητικές επιπτώσεις αυτών των περιπτώσεων.

----------


## Pappos

Τίθεται λοιπόν το θέμα προσομείωσης και κατασκευής. Εγώ στο μοντέλο να υπολογίζω πάκτωση και στην κατασκευή να βγαίνει άρθρωση. Αλλά κύριοι, σήμερα οι μελετητές που ασχολούντε χρόνια με τα προγράμματα και την εκπόνηση μελετών γνωρίζουν πως πρέπει να προσομειωθεί μια πλάκα στο πρόγραμμα και μάλιστα γνωρίζουν και πως πρέπει να το δώσουν στο πρόγραμμα ώστε αυτό να το καταλάβει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Το πρόβλημα κύριοι είναι μετά η σωστή κατασκευή. Γιατί τι νόημα έχει η τρελή ανάλυση με FEM όταν δεν γνωρίζεις πως θα το οπλίσεις ? Δηλαδή να βλέπεις τα χρωματάκια στο monitor και να χαίρεσαι ???

----------


## ppetros

Λάμπρο τα ίδια λέμε. Αρθρωση πρέπει να μπεί κανονικά στο μοντέλο αλλά για πες μου πως υλοποιείς άρθρωση Ω.Σ. ? Από ποιά βιβλιογραφία ? Οταν έχεις ένα τοίχωμα 4 μέτρα και βάζεις κάθετα δοκό (η οποία δεν συνεχίζει) τι βάζεις? Πάλι άρθρωση δεν είναι, για πάκτωση σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι. Αρα εμπειρικά και κατασκευαστικά η κύρια δοκός που μεγάλη από την δευτερεύουσα, με πυκνούς συνδετήρες και πάπιες. Ετσι τουλάχιστον θα είσαι ποιό σίγουρος.

----------


## sundance

> πάπιες.


πάπιες στην κύρια δοκό? στον κόμβο? ενα σχηματάκι θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## Pappos

Πάπιες στην κύρια δοκό όταν το ύψος και η διάταξη το επιτρέπτει. Αλλιώς πύκνωση συνδετήρων. Στην περίπτωση που οι δοκοί περίπου ίδιοι σε ύψος (αυτό που ενδύκνεται είναι η κύρια δοκός μεγαλύτερη σε ύψος) τότε ενίσχυση του κόμβου με πάπια.

----------

sundance

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Πάπιες στην κύρια δοκό όταν το ύψος και η διάταξη το επιτρέπει. Αλλιώς πύκνωση συνδετήρων.


Και περισσότερος διαμήκης οπλισμός θα έλεγα.Επίσης,όσο είναι εφικτό, καλό είναι να ισομοιράζουμε το διαμήκη οπλισμό καθ ύψος της δοκού από το να τον έχουμε συγκεντρωμένο σε 2 σημεία,( π.χ. 2 Φ16 άνω κ κάτω).

----------


## Pappos

Διαμήκης οπλισμός προσαύξηση εννοείται (Θα σου βγει εξάλλου από την μελέτη, αλλά τα άλλα δεν σου βγαίνουν ούτε τα υπολογίζει κανένα πρόγραμμα).

Ανοίξτε επί την ευκαιρία και θέμα για οπλισμό έδρασης στην δοκό από φυτευτό υποστύλωμα. Επίσης φυτευτό υποστύλωμα σε πλάκα (είτε κανονική έιτε μυκητοειδής να έχει και ποιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον). Πέρα από την κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα που λαμβάνει χώρα στην ανάλυση, (για τον σεισμό λέω) το ενδιαφέρον επικεντρώνεται στην όπλιση.

----------


## sundance

Σε κάποιες παλιές οικοδομές (δεκαετία '80, αλλά και πιο νέες), έχω παρατηρήσει συμβολή δοκού με δοκό που απέχει (έχει μήκος) το πολύ 30 εκατοστά (από το συνδεόμενο υποστύλωμα).

Η δοκός δηλαδή αντί να πατάει στο υποστύλωμα, πατάει σε αυτή την δοκό (βραχύ πρόβολο).

Πόσο λανθασμένη είναι αυτή η τεχνική ;

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεται.
Γνωρίζουμε όμως πώς έχει οπλιστεί η στηρίζουσα δοκός;

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Μακάρι το '80 να πρόσεξαν την όπλιση αυτού του σημείου επειδή δεν τους "βγήκε" περασιά το δοκάρι με τις εκατέρωθεν κολώνες....

----------


## sundance

Η οπλίση πρέπει να είναι ως κοντού προβόλου?

----------


## kobaksev

Εφόσον μιλάς για δοκό μήκους 30 εκατοστών, είναι κοντός πρόβολος (λογικά  το ύψος της είναι >30 εκατοστών).
Σε κάποιες σημειώσεις Ω.Σ. βρήκα ότι "όταν ένας πρόβολος φορτίζεται  έμμεσα από μία δοκό, το φορτίο που μεταβιβάζεται από τη δοκό πρέπει να  θεωρείται ότι εφαρμόζεται στο κάτω μέρος του προβόλου".

Αν δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις τέτοια διάταξη, πας εδώ στη σελίδα (νομίζω) 185 (έμμεση φόρτιση κοντού προβόλου) και αφού το υπολογίσεις τσακώνεσαι με το σιδερά που θα το εφαρμόσει.

----------

